# Flame lilies!



## TyroneGenade (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Had these photos for a while now. These are my flame lilies (_Gloriosa superba_), 3 years on from seed they are now starting to flower. The flowers are gorgeous but otherwise the plant is a really nasty piece of work.







I don't recall the parent plants having the white streaking in the flowers and think this might an artifact of growing them here in Iowa instead of Cape Town, South Africa.






Frm 4 tiny seedlings they have now taken over the pot and I will have to thin them out next year. These have been in flower since late July. 

These are more of sentimental value than horticultural (I see there are many more exotic cultivars out there), a reminder of my aunt that passed last year.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 15, 2017)

Well grown, very charming plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2017)

Fireworks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2017)

I used to grow Gloriosa rothschildiana, very similar to this, except the pattern of the red is slightly different, I think.

They multiply easy and fast.
Lovely flower and plant! 

They see them as fresh cut flowers here, so I often buy them for deco.
Such an exotic beauty!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow, those Gloriosa rothschildiana are pretty. And seem to flower on smaller plants. The superba need to get quite all and bushy.

You are right about rapid multiplication. I started with 4 seedlings and the pot must now have over 20 individual plants. I am going to have to lift the tubers next spring and pass some along to interested people. 

Kind regards


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2017)

G. rothschildiana isn't small. The vine grow very tall. 
Yeah, you end up with tons of them in no time!
Plus, they make seeds which grows to blooming size within a year or so. 
Great qualities overall!


----------

